# New hybrid closed loop insulin pump proves hard to use for some patients with diabetes



## Northerner (Mar 24, 2019)

Among first-time users of a new insulin pump that automatically delivers insulin to people with type 1 diabetes, nearly one-fifth stopped using the device, primarily because of difficulties meeting the technical demands system, researchers say. Results of a real-world study of the hybrid closed loop insulin pump (Medtronic MiniMed 670G) will be presented Sunday at the Endocrine Society's annual meeting in New Orleans, La.

"Closed loop insulin pump therapy is the most exciting new development in type 1 diabetes in decades because it acts as an artificial pancreas," said co-lead investigator Gregory Goodwin, M.D., a senior associate physician in medicine at Boston Children's Hospital in Boston, Mass. "But this technology needs to become more user friendly."

https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2019/03/190323113741.htm


----------



## nonethewiser (Mar 24, 2019)

All for keeping things simple.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 24, 2019)

nonethewiser said:


> All for keeping things simple.


It's always the best approach. You can see a similar thing with cars - they can do all sorts of fancy things, but that also means they can go wrong for a lot of different reasons  I can see that these certainly have benefits, particularly for people with poor hypo awareness or for children, but as an adult with reasonable control on injections I'm not sure I'd like to be an 'early adopter'.


----------



## nonethewiser (Mar 24, 2019)

Northerner said:


> It's always the best approach. You can see a similar thing with cars - they can do all sorts of fancy things, but that also means they can go wrong for a lot of different reasons  I can see that these certainly have benefits, particularly for people with poor hypo awareness or for children, but as an adult with reasonable control on injections I'm not sure I'd like to be an 'early adopter'.



Nor me.

Talking of cars, with my first cars I can do most basic mechanic stuff, now when you lift the bonnet everything is so compact and high tech, wouldn't know where to start now.


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 24, 2019)

That Tech is the way to go. I would try it !


----------

